# Would you prefer not to die?



## bearcat (Mar 19, 2020)

This can, purportedly, be financed with a life insurance policy.
I am in no way involved, not endorsing, just offering it as something to learn about:

https://alcor.org/

https://www.amazon.com/First-Immortal-Novel-Future/dp/0345421825


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

No, thanks.  That cryonics idea has been around for decades.   So somewhere out there, there are bodies waiting to be thawed out.  Ick.   Probably freezer burned by now.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> No, thanks.  That cryonics idea has been around for decades.   So somewhere out there, there are bodies waiting to be thawed out.  Ick.   Probably freezer burned by now.


Can you imagine how creepy-  or disgusting-  it'd be if there was a big power outage and they all thawed out at the same time?!?


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2020)

[QU


C'est Moi said:


> No, thanks.  That cryonics idea has been around for decades.   So somewhere out there, there are bodies waiting to be thawed out.  Ick.  * Probably freezer burned by now*.



OTE="JaniceM, post: 1289043, member: 4975"]
Can you imagine how creepy-  or disgusting-  it'd be if there was a big power outage and they all thawed out at the same time?!?  
[/QUOTE]

I see a blockbuster horror movie in the making...…"Night of the Living Mick Jagger".


----------

